# Canadian Rockies



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello, new to this wonderful forum. 

I live in Edmonton, AB, close to the canadian rockies, and two famous national parks, Banff and Jasper. 

So here are some picures taken in the mountains.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Lake Louise in different seasons


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

The famous fairmont hotel in Lake Louise


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Abraham Lake in Nordegg


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Cresent Falls


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Magline Canyon in Jasper


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Patricia Lake in Jasper


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Banff Spring Hotel


----------



## zoubin (Nov 12, 2013)

Magnificent Aurora


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard neighbour.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Zoubin! Many of these photos are great! For some, though, I'd take a look to make sure you didn't blow out any highlights (like Crescent Falls). Otherwise, I really enjoy your composition and look forward to more photos from you!


----------



## baturn (Nov 13, 2013)

Abraham Lake is one of my favorite places and you captured a unique perspective. Well done!


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> Hi Zoubin! Many of these photos are great! For some, though, I'd take a look to make sure you didn't blow out any highlights (like Crescent Falls). Otherwise, I really enjoy your composition and look forward to more photos from you!



The 'crescent falls' pic was taken at noon, and i want long exposure to get fog effect of waterfalls, plus i didn't have a GND filter. Actually what you saw is already a two-picture composed one. So in order to get what i want, i have to make some sacrifice.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Columbia Icefield 

A very cloudy day and close to noon, strong light reflectionso quite a bad timing.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the most expensive one among all giant wheel trucks, mady be Benz.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Moraine Lake in Banff. 

Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Just see what a cloudy day!


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Mt. Robson in BC
the highest peak in the canadian rockies


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2013)

> Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.



The trick with landscape photography, is to be patient and persistent.  If the lighting isn't good, you won't get a great photo....so to get a great photo, you have to wait or come back when the light is better.


----------



## batmura (Nov 13, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> > Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick with landscape photography, is to be patient and persistent.  If the lighting isn't good, you won't get a great photo....so to get a great photo, you have to wait or come back when the light is better.



Totally agree. But you have to admit sometimes you have to take a few shots and head to another place. 

I was with a touring group when taking some of the posted pictures, so time was limited at each attraction.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

baturn said:


> Abraham Lake is one of my favorite places and you captured a unique perspective. Well done!


My favorite camping place.
So peaceful and beautiful. Too gorgeous in summer.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 13, 2013)

zoubin said:


> Moraine Lake in Banff.
> 
> Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.
> 
> View attachment 60184



Use HDR or tone mapping!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 13, 2013)

zoubin said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.
> ...



No if the light isn't good you don't have to still take a photo. There is no requirement saying you must fill up your memory card. 

The fact that you were with a touring group explains why the lighting is not good. Touring groups don't even start boarding the bus until all the good light is gone. If your planning on taking top quality landscapes then the number one rule is to avoid the touring groups. If your going to be with a touring group don't expect a lot more then tourist pictures because they will never take you places during magic hour.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> zoubin said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



Sorry, didn't make myself clearly. 

I was one of the tour guides. ^--^  Only a few pictures were taken on that trip. 

Otherwise, I went camping with friends and actually made plans for when and where to go to take photos.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Taken last month at Toronto Islands 

Forgive the big rock, I was wearing a pair of converse sneakers, hugh hugh mistake, which means I didn't have a lot of choices for framing my pic.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunrise at Walds Island


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Niagara Falls (Horseshoe)


----------



## zoubin (Nov 13, 2013)

Waiting for sunrise in Drumheller, Alberta  
Drumheller is best known for its dinosaur museum.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

Athabasca Falls near Jasper


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

Eleanor Lake in Blue river, BC


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

Tangle Falls on HW93 
Icefield HW connecting Banff and Jasper, one of the best view hws undoubtedly.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

One of photographers' favorites  Bow Lake

It's already winter, so next time I should try to get a picture of snow covered mountain as background.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

Edmonton, the capital city of alberta


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

zoubin said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > Overexposed on the sky. I always feel hands tied at the situation like this. No matter using spot, centreal weight or matrix metering, no matter A or M model, even changing EV white banlance won't help anything.
> ...



That is one thing that I've learned about landscape photography, especially in places like Banff & Jasper.  It's very hard to get outstanding photos when you are not solely there for photography.  I've driven though the mountains from Alberta to BC, dozens of time.  I've been camping in and around those areas dozens of times...and while I can usually get a good photo here or there, there is a lot of luck involved.

The time I got my best photos is when I spent a whole week in the area, only there for the purpose of taking photos.  I went back to Lake Louise 3 or 4 times, and up to Moraine 2 or three times.  And each time, we only went at the optimum time of day, which for those two locations, is earlier in the day.


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 14, 2013)

There are some very, very nice photos in here!  Definitely a couple points to improve upon, but the scenery is undeniably spectacular.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 14, 2013)

> Tango Falls on HW93
> Icefield HW connecting Banff and Jasper, one of the best view hws undoubtedly.


Maybe a typo, but it's _Tangle_ Falls.  And yes, hwy 93 (The Icefields Parkway) is certainly the best, most scenic drives I've been on...and it's most lists for top 10 in the world.  


Thanks for sharing all the photos b.t.w.  I've been to and shot most of these locations and it's like a walk down memory lane for me.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> > Tango Falls on HW93
> > Icefield HW connecting Banff and Jasper, one of the best view hws undoubtedly.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out. It's indeed tangle falls, a very small one, if not pay attention, you will easily miss it on HW 93.


----------



## baturn (Nov 14, 2013)

I also thank you for the trip down memory lane. I travel between Vancouver Island and Red Deer/ Edson areas every year and try to use the Icefields/ David Thompson hiways as much as possible.


----------



## zoubin (Nov 15, 2013)

Kananaskis


----------



## zoubin (Nov 15, 2013)

Reflection


----------



## zoubin (Nov 15, 2013)

Mountain view on HW1


----------



## albertaclipper (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for taking us down Memory lane. The mountains from Kananaskis to Jasper are my hiking grounds. We have hiked many of the mountains and passes. It felt like I was home again in my back yard...Thank you from another Albertan.


----------

